# Big Bear 400 idle and acceleration prob.



## BigBearOnOutlaws

i have a big bear 400 custom snorkel biger main and 27 inch outlaws and it doesnt want to start very well you have to hold it wide open and then it will start and going down the road it will cut in and out??? and help would be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

by the way yur runin a 2in snorkel. thats what the bigger main jets for. it almost sounds like a carb problem


----------



## drtj

Whens the last time u adjusted the valves? I would clean the carbs. Then go from there


----------



## grizzlyadams

First, has it ran like this the hole time you have had the snorkel on it? If it's a new problem I would start with the basic's, plug and airfilter, if there o.k. the problem, I would check out the carbs and the timing on the motor


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

just to let yall no i helped him snorkel it. and yes its been like this since we snorkeled it, then he put the bigger main jet in.


----------



## NOLABear

Sounds like a jetting problem to me. You need to do some plug chops and see what the mixture looks like. You may be running too lean. It took me a while to get mine right after I put the 2" snorkel on it. Let me know if you need help. It will be a time consuming process, but you can get it figured out. I think I am running a 137 main jet in mine and had to go up two sizes on the pilot jet. You will also have to move the needle more than likely. Good luck!


----------



## Bootlegger

You need to put a Dynojet kit in it...Most of the time when you snorkel you run rich and putting a bigger jet makes it worse. Thats the best thing you can do is get a Dynojet kit and jet it right...its much easier that way. Ride it around for about a 10 minutes or so...LET IT COOL! Then pull the plug and see what it looks like.....then we can go from there. If you like you can PM me and I will help you get it jetted correctly. It could be lean....but 9 outta 10 times your rich with snorkels. Let me know....I will be glad to help.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

it turned out to be my crankcase vent was drawling vacum and did something or another runs fine now, look at my new post on 29.5's, i need help


----------

